# CatalystHost VPS Review



## shovenose (Jun 22, 2013)

I've been using CatalystHost for several months now. During that time, there were no unexplained outages or periods of downtime. The one or two planned maintenenaces that have occurred during the time I've been with them ahve all been proactive preventative measures that I was notified ahead of time. Even then, those planned maintenances were always shorter than the allotted window and I felt that while most providers would have been negligent and avoided the issues until it caused a big problem, CatalystHost nipped the issues in the bud before it become a big problem, which increased the security and stability for everyone 

Customer service at CatalystHost has always been excellent. All three of the people there, Jarland, Ryan, and Don, will go above and beyond to make sure your query is dealt with in a timely, efficient, and helpful manner. For example, just a day or two ago I wanted an OS reinstall on my KVM VPS since I had no SolusVM access (due to their wise choice to disable it so it didn't turn into another RamNode or ChicagoVPS problem with wiped nodes and customer data expoded). My OS reinstall was done within minutes and there was some helpful security advice included as well.

Clearly CatalystHost values their customers, and it shows. Performance of all of my VPS's have been great. The service is not oversold to death like other providers in their price range (even though they are not the cheapest, it's still way cheaper than Linode, for example). The network consistenly speedtested at the promised speeds, even though due to geographic location I had some issues with latency which is why I've decided to move some of my VPS's elsewhere and cancel the CatalystHost ones - not because I'm dissatisfied in any way with the service but because I need my WHMCS hosted closer to home so that me and my target customers can access it with less lag.

In summary, *I highly recommend CatalystHost* for your personal and business needs. You will sleep well at night knowing that your data is safe and the nodes are monitored. Issues that will inevitable come up once in a while due to the nature of the industry will be dealt with before you even notice said issue, which is great.


----------



## jarland (Jun 22, 2013)

[Edited to fit adjusted post]


Thanks for the review brother. Glad you are enjoying your services.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 22, 2013)

jarland said:


> This is a review of incero. Michael, stop burning bridges.


Somehow you skipped this part? "If they ever open another location in a different datacenter I will be the first one to buy a VPS there."


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 22, 2013)

Shovenose, maybe give it a rest?


----------



## jarland (Jun 22, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Somehow you skipped this part? "If they ever open another location in a different datacenter I will be the first one to buy a VPS there."


I didn't skip it. Michael, I value you as a client. I have no beef with you. I am quite proud of our network and our relationship with Incero. With Incero we have one of the finest network blends in our market and your network performance on your own server with Incero is not a valid point for review with us. You are welcome at Catalyst any time. However, if you'd like to review Incero, please review Incero. If you'd like to review Catalyst, please review Catalyst. This came off as another attempt at an underhanded jab at Gordon. I respect Gordon quite a bit. Please keep us out of your personal issues.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 22, 2013)

jarland said:


> I didn't skip it. Michael, I value you as a client. I have no beef with you. I am quite proud of our network and our relationship with Incero. With Incero we have one of the finest network blends in our market and your network performance on your own server with Incero is not a valid point for review with us. You are welcome at Catalyst any time. However, if you'd like to review Incero, please review Incero. If you'd like to review Catalyst, please review Catalyst. This came off as another attempt at an underhanded jab at Gordon. I respect Gordon quite a bit. Please keep us out of your personal issues.


 I've edited my review - good?


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 22, 2013)

*@shovenose*

I have removed that meme because this isn't "that other forum", however my advice for you is to grow up because acting childish won't do you any good. Just wait until Monday, pick up the phone and call Incero. Be polite, apologize, be diplomatic and resolve your issues. In the meantime find something else to do if you can't stay away from typing or posting on a forum. Good luck!


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jun 22, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Overall: Recommended; solid service, mediocre pricing, excellent customer service.
> 
> Performance: Excellent disk performance, decent network performance.
> 
> ...


Let us help you.  This is your review.  Not the other BS. 

Congrats on the great review Catalyst Host!

Edited:  to make easier to read


----------



## jarland (Jun 22, 2013)

Make no mistake that the intent here is to encourage other clients of ours to follow in his footsteps of canceling Catalyst services in protest to Incero. While I am well aware that he will have no luck in this, it is not appreciated and he will have worn out his welcome at Catalyst very fast. As always, I do not take my disappointment out on a client from WHMCS, SolusVM, or the nodes themselves. However, I may consider denying Michael any further service as his money comes with a drama component that is simply unappreciated. That's just a bit of that old fashioned "honesty and transparency" that we talk about.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 22, 2013)

jarland said:


> However, I may consider denying Michael any further service as his money comes with a drama component that is simply unappreciated.


Should just call you Gordon Jr.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 22, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Overall: Recommended; solid service, mediocre pricing, excellent customer service.
> 
> Performance: Excellent disk performance, decent network performance.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great company, one worthy of sticking with.



> Other Information: I have been cancelling all of my CatalystHost services one by one and my last one will probably be cancelled tomorrow. Why am I doing this? Because of personal issues with one of their upstream providers (Incero). If CatalystHost ever open another location in a different datacenter I will be the first one to buy a VPS there because I enjoy their stellar service and I know they value their customers.


Ohhh... well, good luck with your next host then.

What you do is your own business, if you wish to cancel your admittedly great service due to their choice of upstream then go for it. Though keep in mind that this does _not_ remove any business from Incerno, instead it removes business from the provider you just praised so well and has worked to keep you happy.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 22, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Though keep in mind that this does _not_ remove any business from Incerno, instead it removes business from the provider you just praised so well and has worked to keep you happy.


If every single person on this planet decided they would not use any VPS host that hosts on ColoCrossing, ColoCrossing would have to change or go out of business.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jun 22, 2013)

shovenose said:


> If every single person on this planet decided they would not use any VPS host that hosts on ColoCrossing, ColoCrossing would have to change or go out of business.


This is not how the world works though.  If pigs flew...

*@**shovenose*, may I suggest taking a break for a few days from posting on forums.  You need to really think about what you are doing.  This is a very bastard-ly thing to do.  Any respect anyone has for you will be gone quickly doing things like this.  Yes you had a disagreement with a host, not this host.  That's like being upset at McDonalds but complaining about Burger King.  Makes no sense.  Ya know burger king is good and all but when I eat mcdonalds before hand it doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 22, 2013)

MCH-Phil said:


> Ya know burger king is good and all but when I eat mcdonalds before hand it doesn't sit well with me.


Personally I find both disgusting


----------



## jarland (Jun 22, 2013)

shovenose said:


> If every single person on this planet decided they would not use any VPS host that hosts on ColoCrossing, ColoCrossing would have to change or go out of business.


So by this comparison I assume you want us to change or go out of business based on your personal interactions with Gordon. Very mature. Our clients have never been more pleased and we have one of the best network blends around. I just did a test and pushed 977Mbit from Dallas to Atlanta via one of our nodes. I'm not interested in moving.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 22, 2013)

jarland said:


> So by this comparison I assume you want us to change or go out of business based on your personal interactions with Gordon.


I do not want you to go out of business. But I want you to change


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jun 22, 2013)

THE WORLD DOES NOT REVOLVE AROUND SHOVENOSE.

Sorry for caps.  Just felt like screaming it irl and can't. lol


----------



## jarland (Jun 22, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I do not want you to go out of business. But I want you to change


Oh good, you just want us to drop all of our investment and start over. You want us to have to struggle to put food on the table. I get it, loud and clear. Everything isn't about you, Michael. That is the end of this conversation for me. You are welcome at Catalyst. Do not make me regret those words.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 22, 2013)

jarland said:


> Oh good, you just want us to drop all of our investment and start over. You want us to have to struggle to put food on the table. I get it, loud and clear. Everything isn't about you, Michael. That is the end of this conversation for me.


Jarland, I hope your business is successful - I hope you get 100 new customers every day and that not a single one spams, hacks, abuses, or frauds. I hope you can put food on the table 24/7 unlimited. 

My dream would be CatalystHost proudly offering services out of a datacenter I own, in addition to Incero in Dallas.   And in a few years, maybe that will be possible. But in the meantime, just think about your choices and perhaps you will open another location elsewhere.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 22, 2013)

shovenose said:


> My dream would be CatalystHost proudly offering services out of a datacenter I own, in addition to Incero in Dallas.  And in a few years, maybe that will be possible. But in the meantime, just think about your choices and perhaps you will open another location elsewhere.


*@**shovenose* you're not high, are you?


----------



## Tactical (Jun 22, 2013)

lol


----------



## shovenose (Jun 22, 2013)

Marc M. said:


> *@shovenose* you're not high, are you?


No.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 22, 2013)

You're digging your trench a little too deep now. It's time to stop.


----------



## ryanarp (Jun 22, 2013)

So lets make this interesting and in honor of Michael and his glowing review we want to hear from you guys. We need a promo code. Ready set go! Whoever makes the suggestion with the most thank you will get a free month of the plan of their choosing


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 22, 2013)

Ok. Is it because it almost 1am or is it because I just came back from a 2 hour intense workplace , that I am seeing things? Or some kid just got all high and dry and crying wolf ?


----------



## shovenose (Jun 22, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Ok. Is it because it almost 1am or is it because I just came back from a 2 hour intense workplace , that I am seeing things? Or some kid just got all high and dry and crying wolf ?


What do you mean? I am not a wolf. I've decided to stop worrying about hosting stuff right now and going to finish my client's web design so she is happy and hopefully then I will have calmed down enough to come back to this forum. I think that's reasonable.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 22, 2013)

shovenose said:


> What do you mean? I am not a wolf. I've decided to stop worrying about hosting stuff right now and going to finish my client's web design so she is happy and hopefully then I will have calmed down enough to come back to this forum. I think that's reasonable.


The best you can do now is *stop focusing on trying to change the past* and *start building the future.* That datacenter of yours isn't going to build itself.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 22, 2013)

ryanarp said:


> So lets make this interesting and in honor of Michael and his glowing review we want to hear from you guys. We need a promo code. Ready set go! Whoever makes the suggestion with the most thank you will get a free month of the plan of their choosing


SHOVECODE


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 22, 2013)

ryanarp said:


> So lets make this interesting and in honor of Michael and his glowing review we want to hear from you guys. We need a promo code. Ready set go! Whoever makes the suggestion with the most thank you will get a free month of the plan of their choosing


"GrilledOnAFryingPan"


----------



## Tactical (Jun 22, 2013)

Areyouhigh? code


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 22, 2013)

shovenose said:


> What do you mean? I am not a wolf. I've decided to stop worrying about hosting stuff right now and going to finish my client's web design so she is happy and hopefully then I will have calmed down enough to come back to this forum. I think that's reasonable.


Did you go to school? Cause obviously it sounds like you don't know the meaning of crying wolf.

You are going to finish a clients website design while your own site is based on template and half baked? ROFL.

I have had personal issue with gordon and I will take it, it was kinda my own fault. But this is my personal opinion. But I have never said for once that incero has shitty service cause I know that this is a lie. Do you know what is funny? He said one thing right, you need to hire someone who knows what internet is. Cause not making mistake, your main site going down with a 1mbps attack or the fact that you used "same password (yes, I still have that pm saved)" for everything including your root login really makes me feel like you need to hire someone who can teach you internet.

Go ahead, open up a DC, just like you opened up shovehost. Then we will see complain about HE, Cogent, Telia ETC. Yep.That would be fun.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 22, 2013)

shovenose said:


> out of a datacenter I own





shovenose said:


> And in a few years, maybe that will be possible.



You _barely_ qualify as a "Verified Provider", your "Premium" brand (that you had no clue how to manage to begin with.  Hint - SSD != "premium") died due to no one's fault but your own in about a week, costing who know how many poor suckers their data.

And now you aspire to run a DC?  Do you even have your own *apartment/house/car* yet?  Sorry if it hurts your feelings (not really), but the way you treat real providers you'll be lucky to even have your own VPSes in a few years, let alone still have a 'company'.  How about you grow up a bit first, and actually get some real experience under your belt before you bite off more than you can chew.


----------



## Tactical (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow if those comments were towards me. I would be butt hurt. But that is just me! the sarcasm is flowing in this thread.!  I love you'll! just playing


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 22, 2013)

*@shovenose* I think that you pretty much got the attention that you wanted. Now take the stage and talk to us. What do you want?


----------



## Tactical (Jun 22, 2013)

a bag of chips Twinkies some soda got the munchies! man @marcm


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 22, 2013)

SgtZinn said:


> a bag of chips Twinkies some soda got the munchies! man @marcm


 No more twinkies


----------



## Tactical (Jun 22, 2013)

dam it @seriesn  :blink:


----------



## shovenose (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## jarland (Jun 22, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I have an apartment but I don't pay the rent. I don't have a car yet by choice I could have afforded one but I don't need it - I can take the bus to work and that's good for three reasons: 1. I can be on the internet on my laptop and not have to drive 2. it's cheaper


Do you even count....


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jun 22, 2013)

Twinkies are coming back.  Soon 

Edited:  Wheres #3?  He's high.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 22, 2013)

jarland said:


> Do you even count....


lol. i forgot the third reason.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm braking out the beer and popcorn. This is going to be a fun thread to follow opcorn:


----------



## ihatetonyy (Jun 23, 2013)

ryanarp said:


> So lets make this interesting and in honor of Michael and his glowing review we want to hear from you guys. We need a promo code. Ready set go! Whoever makes the suggestion with the most thank you will get a free month of the plan of their choosing


CANTCOUNT, PASSTHEPIPE, WELOVEINCERO, 420DATACENTER


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 23, 2013)

End of summer needs to hurry up and get here -_-


----------



## shovenose (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Marc M. (Jun 23, 2013)

Verdammt *@**shovenose*, warum kannst du nicht nur wie ein Erwachsener zu handeln?


----------



## shovenose (Jun 23, 2013)

Marc M. said:


> Verdammt *@shovenose*, warum kannst du nicht nur wie ein Erwachsener zu handeln?


You do realize I'm German right??


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd say, yes


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 23, 2013)

shovenose said:


> You do realize I'm German right??


Ich spreche Deutsch auch, so ich kann nicht verstehen warum du wie ein kleiner kind spriechst mitt die anderen hier.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 23, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I am graduated


... maybe you should go back and try again.  But on a more serious note - quit trying to give deadpan answers to rhetorical questions, brush the chip off your shoulder, and swallow your butthurt long enough to learn from your betters.  Several of us have tried to give you advice towards avoiding another disaster;  if you wish to keep acting childish, don't be surprised when you are treated as nothing more than a spectacle.  Little stunts like these go a long ways towards ensuring that nobody will bother giving you the time of day, let alone respect.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 23, 2013)

I gave him similar advice and he dismissed it. I also told him twice in German to act like an adult in my posts above. He may be a lost cause.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jun 23, 2013)

Go ahead and edit the first post and remove your other "agenda", oops I mean notes.  We can let this rest like it should   Catalyst Host gets the review they've undoubtedly worked very hard for.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 23, 2013)

*@**MCH-Phil* +1


----------



## Mun (Jun 23, 2013)

If anyone wants to read the less BS version of a Catalysthost Review here you go: http://www.lowendhelp.com/catalyst-host-review/

Mun


----------



## Mun (Jun 23, 2013)

Codes

<3HEP

Shovenose

incerno<3

incernorocks

fire

lol

rofl

bettervps

shovenode

shovehost

begonewithyou

invitingbettervpscustomers

wonderfulreview

thatsanewapproach

chrisjr

cvpschrisjr  [ you know that random thread on LET about CVPS_Chris] 

getanewdcalready

icallbs

lowendehelp

thatiswhatyoucallareview

childish

really?

jarland<3

dontmakemeregretmywords

failtrain

shovenoseisonherperiod

(I think that is enough, tell me if you want more!)

Mun


----------



## kaniini (Jun 23, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Other Information: I have been cancelling all of my CatalystHost services one by one and my last one will probably be cancelled tomorrow. Why am I doing this? Because of personal issues with one of their upstream providers (Incero). If CatalystHost ever open another location in a different datacenter I will be the first one to buy a VPS there because I enjoy their stellar service and I know they value their customers.


This really seems off the mark.  Why would you cancel all of your services because you hate an upstream?  Does the fact that they use Incero's bandwidth really ruin your CatalystHost experience?  I just don't get it.


----------



## Mun (Jun 23, 2013)

kaniini said:


> This really seems off the mark.  Why would you cancel all of your services because you hate an upstream?  Does the fact that they use Incero's bandwidth really ruin your CatalystHost experience?  I just don't get it.


youaretalkingtoshovenose what else did you expect? Logic?

Mun


----------



## Mun (Jun 23, 2013)

Also I found @shovenose:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8SWMAQYQf0

angrygermankid? <--- best code ever.

Mun


----------



## kaniini (Jun 23, 2013)

Mun said:


> youaretalkingtoshovenose what else did you expect? Logic?
> 
> Mun


I don't really know anything about the kid... but yeah.  Generally I expect people to make sense.


----------



## Mun (Jun 23, 2013)

kaniini said:


> I don't really know anything about the kid... but yeah.  Generally I expect people to make sense.


Well:

http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/9183/look-what-our-good-ol-shovenose-has-been-up-to/p1

Thats just 1 thing.

Mun


----------



## shovenose (Jun 23, 2013)

I want to apologize to CatalystHost and the community for my unexcusable immature and unprofessional behavior and attitude recently. I have updated my review (first post in this thread) to something that is truthful and helpful to the community. I am going to work really hard starting now to act like the adult I am, and less like the angry german kid in the YouTube video Mun posted. I owe a lot to this community and acting like a moron is not a good way to show that appreciation - hopefully I can get past my history and prove over time that I have what it takes to run a successful hosting company. 

On the other hand, I would appreciate, and it would be beneficial to me, if the other members of this community, even those that don't exactly like me, would act mature themself and act as a role model of how they want me to act. Posting inappropriate promo codes and linking to YouTube videos that have nothing to do with me would be a good example of things I don't need directed at me at this time.

People can change and hopefully I can succeed in doing so. I almost had a positive streak going here and that got interrupted by my conflict with Incero, but I can recover and am determined to do so.


----------



## Mun (Jun 23, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I want to apologize to CatalystHost and the community for my unexcusable immature and unprofessional behavior and attitude recently. I have updated my review (first post in this thread) to something that is truthful and helpful to the community. I am going to work really hard starting now to act like the adult I am, and less like the angry german kid in the YouTube video Mun posted. I owe a lot to this community and acting like a moron is not a good way to show that appreciation - hopefully I can get past my history and prove over time that I have what it takes to run a successful hosting company.
> 
> On the other hand, I would appreciate, and it would be beneficial to me, if the other members of this community, even those that don't exactly like me, would act mature themself and act as a role model of how they want me to act. Posting inappropriate promo codes and linking to YouTube videos that have nothing to do with me would be a good example of things I don't need directed at me at this time.
> 
> People can change and hopefully I can succeed in doing so. I almost had a positive streak going here and that got interrupted by my conflict with Incero, but I can recover and am determined to do so.



**Claps**

You are the one who leaves yourself open for this. The bad promo codes are related to you. I am only showing you what you present yourself as.

Mun

Edit: what is a better word to use then want. :scratches head: How did I do that?


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 23, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I want to apologize to CatalystHost and the community...


*@shovenose* considering how you're acting my conclusion is simple: you're bored! That's it! You're always trying to entertain yourself here or on that other forum and in-between getting your jollies and accomplishing something you manage to dig a whole for yourself and then jump. These are signs of immaturity. This won't be your last "boo-boo", I'm pretty sure of that.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 23, 2013)

Well.


This was all a huge surprise.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 23, 2013)

There were bridges?  Where!  

Regarding the actual topic on hand though, I personally am not surprised.  I apologize that we could not provide your required service and that we have failed to accommodate your needs.  But please reflect on your own personal status/events that have happend on this forum today.

You've reduced the number of datacenters/providers that are willing to work with you.  Business is built on relationships and maintaining those relationships.  You have to have a relationship with your datacenter/provider in order to even have a server up.  You need a relationship with your clients in order to have them trust you enough to host with you (and hopefully recommend more clients to you).  To me, you've ruined so many relationships here with today's issues, I just don't know what to say.  

I'd like to let you know that even after the Slowloris/DoS incident we were courteous to you and treated you with respect (even though that specific incident has still angered me to this day).  It's my understanding that even after such an event occurred several of Catalyst's staff continued to be helpful in getting your servers up and running (e.g. the Skype conversation copy and paste located in the Incero ticket which wasn't even a VPS service through us).  

After today's incidents (and this) I can't really say anything except how disappointed I am right now.  But, I accept your apology and I hope others can accept it as well.  I can't say the same for anyone else on staff because they're their own individuals and have their own right to accept or reject apologies, but I'd really wish for you to reflect on your situation.  How you got to such a point, how you can prevent it next time, how it could have even been avoided.  I feel like you always go through the same cycle but don't understand WHY it occurred.  Part of this amazing thing we call life is that we learn and we develop ourselves as individuals.  

Please review everything that has happened today, return another day with a calm head and understanding from not only your own perspective, but from others as well.  Once you return, I'd like to suggest you attempt to do right to those you have wronged.  Remember, there are many people who do not forget problem clients/providers, and that could be difficult for your future.  

Wow that got philosophical fast.


----------



## jarland (Jun 23, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I want to apologize to CatalystHost and the community for my unexcusable immature and unprofessional behavior and attitude recently. I have updated my review (first post in this thread) to something that is truthful and helpful to the community. I am going to work really hard starting now to act like the adult I am, and less like the angry german kid in the YouTube video Mun posted. I owe a lot to this community and acting like a moron is not a good way to show that appreciation - hopefully I can get past my history and prove over time that I have what it takes to run a successful hosting company.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I would appreciate, and it would be beneficial to me, if the other members of this community, even those that don't exactly like me, would act mature themself and act as a role model of how they want me to act. Posting inappropriate promo codes and linking to YouTube videos that have nothing to do with me would be a good example of things I don't need directed at me at this time.
> ...


Accepted and moving forward. We all have our bad moments. Thanks for the great review of our services.


----------



## Zach (Jun 23, 2013)

Mun said:


> Also I found @shovenose:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8SWMAQYQf0
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLuKDlH_DAQ


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks like my messages finally got through to you. :blink:


----------



## ryanarp (Jun 23, 2013)

Hmmm...My comment disappeared during maintenance. Apology accepted and as Jarland and Don have said above moving forward  Thanks for the great review of our services.


----------



## Tactical (Jun 23, 2013)

I have to say that the guys at Catalyst are stand up guys!


----------



## shovenose (Jun 23, 2013)

Zach said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLuKDlH_DAQ


I was the one filming. I don't think I am in any YouTube video.


----------



## Mun (Jun 23, 2013)

Umm @shovenose why do you hate Power Supplies so much?

Mun


----------



## wdq (Jun 23, 2013)

Maybe a promo code like "Nevermind" or "IChangedMyMind" would be fitting.


----------



## ryanarp (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh yea, look for that on Monday


----------



## rocky009 (Jan 7, 2014)

I am looking for a VPS host, i've been on webhostingtalk and have gotten some good offers, taking more offers on a VPS hosting if you have any? 

i will make my final choice on which hosting site to buy my VPS server from soon


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 8, 2014)

rocky009 said:


> I am looking for a VPS host, i've been on webhostingtalk and have gotten some good offers, taking more offers on a VPS hosting if you have any?
> 
> i will make my final choice on which hosting site to buy my VPS server from soon


Well hello rocky! May I suggest you open up your own thread about this? This is definitely not the right place for it. https://vpsboard.com/forum/23-service-requests/ Would be a great place for you to start.

Or, may I suggest http://dailyserverdeals.com/ for your needs?


----------



## jcaleb (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't like Catalyst, they don't have 4GB RAM plan for 15$/year.  But they do have awesome support, very nice people and rock solid product!


----------



## rocky009 (Jan 8, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Well hello rocky! May I suggest you open up your own thread about this? This is definitely not the right place for it. https://vpsboard.com/forum/23-service-requests/ Would be a great place for you to start.
> 
> 
> Or, may I suggest http://dailyserverdeals.com/ for your needs?


I'll just do that, sorry if i posted where i was not surpos ta

cheers for the links mate =;0)


----------

